# moon time



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

does anyone out there use a deer hunters moon guide? ive been keeping a deer journal and this moon phase hunting thing is real interesting. does anyone out there swear by the moon guide approach, overhead underfoot? i know there s a ton of theories about the moon affect on ungulates just wondering about any of your personal experiences.


----------

